# 2003 GTI w/ Monsoon, Wiring Questions w/ Alpine HU + C2R-VW2



## shaneSC (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm getting ready to install my new single-din Alpine CDE-123 head unit with the PAC C2R-VW2 harness adapter into a 2003 GTI with factory double-din monsoon. I'm installing this weekend, and I'm trying to lay out the wiring to solder at work on Friday. I have most of it sorted, however there's a few things that I'm unsure of.

1. On the wiring that came with the HU, there is a connector that says is for Audio Interrupt In, and it says it's connected to the vehicle phone. I assume this is for Bluetooth, and that I don't need to connect it? It is the *pink/black* wire in the first photo.

2. The *blue/white* connector from the HU states that it's for Remote Turn-On and that it goes to the amplifier. Does this connect directly to my sub amp, or does it connect to the *blue/white* wire on the C2R-VW2 harness? Also, on the wiring diagram for the harness, it has no *blue/white* wire, only *blue*, which it labels is for Amp Turn On Input. I'm assuming this is a typo, and it should say *blue/white*.

3. Should the *blue* wire running from the amplified antennae adapter 40-EU55 be connected to the HU *blue* wire labeled Power Antennae? The connector ends are completely different (Photo 2 & 3), so if this is the case I assume I will just cut and solder.

C2R-VW2 Wiring Diagram
Alpine CDE-123 Wiring Diagram (Pg 42-43)





Hopefully this is clear, and thanks in advance.


----------

